# Canadian Girl Guide Sparks uniform for 18 inch doll



## Hollea (Jan 13, 2013)

My granddaughter has been in Sparks for 1 year and just starting her 2nd year and she wanted a Sparks uniform for her doll. Her birthday is on Friday Sept 16th and will be 6 years old. So Grandma got busy and made some cargo pants with front, back and 1 side pocket with flap, the Sparks t-shirt with the trefoil and Spark name on one sleeve, I traced the smaller leaves on her scarf and then using a fabric paint pen coloured pink maple leaves on the scarf and then made a badge sash. I am going to print on badges on to iron on transfer sheets and then place them on the sash.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Cute! Great job!


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

How absolutely adorable! I have 6 granddaughters myself. They actually go nuts when I take the time to do something special like that!
At 6 years old, they are in a magical land where everything is possible. You made that magic happen for her!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! Nice design!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Grandma, you did good!!!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Nicely done. She's going to be THRILLED!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice--sure she'll love it!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a sweet idea!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty, she will love it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

She will be over the moon!!!!! You're a great gm.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fantastic! She will love it.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

really neat.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

What a talent you have! Your GD will be THRILLED with the outfit. Let's hope she doesn't take it to a meeting :sm04:


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Excellent job!!!!Coming from a previous guider/leader myself, be Prepared...lol for all her little friends wishing they had one too! So adorable.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable !!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

How very, very neat!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Oppppps, now I see how double posts happen....impatience!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

How adorable - great job!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

What a wonderful outfit.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Really cute, you did a great job and I know she will love them.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very adorable outfit


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is such a special birthday gift! Love it.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute. Great job.


----------

